# Most points in a normal battle



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

As it says, this thread is to fing out what the maximum points is for each army when playibg a pitched battle, using the force organisation charts. Each army must be maxed ot to the _full_. btw dont add all the options etc, just put down the unit name and points. (i dont think this should go in the army lists section, as it does not apply to just one army) 

This is for the Orks:

*Biggest Ork Army	* 

*HQ* 
Ghazghkull Thraka 225 
Wazdakka Gutsmek 180 

*Elites* 
10 Meganobz 450 
10 Meganobz 450 
10 Meganobz 450 

*Troops* 
10 Nob Bikers 1075 
30 Ork Boyz 400 
30 Ork Boyz 400 
30 Ork Boyz 400 
30 Ork Boyz 400 
30 Ork Boyz 400 

*Fast Attack* 
5 Deffkoptas 450 
5 Deffkoptas 450 
5 Deffkoptas 450 

*Heavy Support*
10 Flash Gits + Captain Badrukk 
635 
10 Flash Gits 500 
10 Flash Gits 500 


Total 7815


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice idea don't see any point in it other than to satisfy curiosity


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

HQ
Abaddon 255
Ahrhiman 250
Greater Daemon 100

Elites 
10 Terminators 455
10 Terminators 455
10 Terminators 455

Troops
20 1k Sons 615
20 1k Sons 615
20 1k Sons 615
20 1k Sons 615
20 1k Sons 615
20 1k Sons 615
10 lesser Daemons 130

Fast
10 Nurge Bikers 480
10 Nurge Bikers 480
10 Nurge Bikers 480

Heavy
20 Havocs 440
20 Havocs 440
20 Havocs 440


Total = 8580

Yeah....took everyones advice and boosted the choices to absolute max


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Necrons

HQ
Nightbringer 360
Necron Lord 100

Elites
10 Pariahs 360
10 Pariahs 360
10 Pariahs 360

Troops
20 Warriors 360
20 Warriors 360 
20 Warriors 360
20 Warriors 360 
20 Warriors 360

Fast
5 Destroyers 250
5 Destroyers 250 
5 Destroyers 250

Heavy
1 Monolith 235
1 Monolith 235
1 Monolith 235

Total = 5155


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

What about the Deciever?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Only one c'tan in an army, dude.

Why not have all 6 troop choices as t-sons, or is there a limit?
same goes for havocs as heavy...why not take 3 lots of twenty?
For chaos I mean.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I didn't do this before but I did find out that you can have 172 space marines for 2580 points. Make it a 3000 point game and use the rest for equipment and transports and you're sorted!!:biggrin:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry about the one C'tan thing. Why not fully equipt the lord then? Also why not go with 6 1k sons. Finally i'll do a nid one, but does it have to make sense, ie 2 venom cannon fex with all CC upgrades?


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Black Templars:

HQ:

Chaplain 125
command squad 504
land raider crusader 304
Chaplain 125
command squad 504
land raider crusader 304
emperor's Champion 90
accept any challenge no matter the odds 50

Elites:

Sword brethren terminator assault squad 360
land raider crusader 304
Sword brethren terminator assault squad 360
land raider crusader 304
Sword brethren terminator assault squad 360
land raider crusader 304

Troops:

Crusader Squad 225
land raider crusader 304
Crusader Squad 225
land raider crusader 304
Crusader Squad 225
land raider crusader 304
Crusader Squad 225
land raider crusader 304
Crusader Squad 225
land raider crusader 304
Crusader Squad 225
land raider crusader 304

Fast Attack:

Black Templars Assault Squad 235
Black Templars Assault Squad 235
Black Templars Assault Squad 235

Heavy Support:

land raider crusader 304
land raider crusader 304
land raider crusader 304

Total: 8789

Boo Yah

so yes, this is a total of 14 Land Raider Crusaders in there


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

We're doing this without upgrades, just the basic. That's why the lord was unupgraded.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

jaren said:


> Black Templars:
> 
> so yes, this is a total of 14 Land Raider Crusaders in there


Doesn't each land raider count as a heavy support whether or not it's geared with a squad to transport?


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Nope. He uses them as dedicated transports which do not take up force organisation chart places.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

really friggen nasty really, i do plan on having enough to field that if i so feel,k:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, that's just insane, lol.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

I think a pure Ravenwing Army is more expensive, but I sure do love Terminators.

HQ
Belial 130
Sammael 205

Elite
Belial's Deathwing Terminators 325
Deathwing Terminators 270
Deathwing Terminators 270

Troops
Deathwing Terminators 270
Deathwing Terminators 270
Deathwing Terminators 270
Deathwing Terminators 270
Deathwing Terminators 270
Deathwing Terminators 270

Fast Attack
Sammael's Ravenwing Squad 465
Ravenwing Squad 430
Ravenwing Squad 430

Heavy Support
Land Raider Crusader 285
Land Raider Crusader 285

Total: 4720

That's 45 Terminators, 21 Bikes, 3 land speeders, 2 land raiders. Pretty sure I got the lowest model count into my FOC of anyone. Hehe.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Imperial Guard
The weapons listed are mandatory

Heroic Senior Officer 70
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Fire autocannon 95
Fire autocannon 95
3 Sentinels Armageddon 165

Heroic Senior Officer 70
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Fire autocannon 95
Fire autocannon 95
3 Sentinels Armageddon 165

5 psykers 60
5 commisars 200
5 priests 200

10 ogryn 250
10 ogryn 250
10 ogryn 250

Infantry Platoon 
junior Officer 40
5 full squads 300
1 remnant squad 9 men 54

Infantry Platoon 
junior Officer 40
5 full squads 300
1 remnant squad 9 men 54

Infantry Platoon 
junior Officer 40
5 full squads 300
1 remnant squad 9 men 54

Infantry Platoon 
junior Officer 40
5 full squads 300
1 remnant squad 9 men 54

Infantry Platoon 
junior Officer 40
5 full squads 300
1 remnant squad 9 men 54

Infantry Platoon 
junior Officer 40
5 full squads 300
1 remnant squad 9 men 54

3 Sentinels Armageddon 165
3 Sentinels Armageddon 165
3 Sentinels Armageddon 165

Heavy Weapon platoon
Junior Officer 40
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110

Junior Officer 40
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110

Junior Officer 40
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110
Anti-tank Lascannon 110

6469 points

502 models pretty sure I got the highest model count.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

dam, i forgot to put the dedicated transport in 4 my list.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

In the first post it said fully maxed out, but then later it said no upgradess so which is it?


----------



## blackmane264 (Jul 26, 2008)

wolf lord skull did you get my message out my log


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

you have to fully max out your army when working out the points, but dont show the options on your list.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

ok some one do a nid list, im to lazy to do one myself......


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

No it means the most points you can have without upgrading. So maxed out without using upgrade. So I would take eldrad ulthran instead of a farseer, despite the fact that I could upgrade the farseer to a higher points cost then eldrad is.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd say it'd be more up to the person who started the thread....


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

heh, either with upgrades or w/o the necron list pretty much stays the same. The necron lord can take 100 points in upgrades and the warriors can take disrupter fields at +2 a pop so it's a grand total difference of 340 pts more w/ upgrades.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well with upgrades that could increase the guard list by about 3500 points since there are 26 regular characters, and this is not counting all the sergeants who can be upgraded to be characters. which would be over another 3600 points worth of gear.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I think that's why the thread starter said without upgrades, to see the bare essentials of each army maxed out.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

jaren said:


> Black Templars:Elites:
> 
> Sword brethren terminator assault squad 360
> land raider crusader 304
> ...


you can only have 8 termies in a LRC, aso its 320, not 360, plus there can be no upgrades yet, so the LRCs get dumbed down to 265. However, as you can swap out one of the Commanders fpr helbrecht and add 10 neophytes to his command squad, and add the other HQ as Grimaldus and pimp out his servitors AND have his command squad, then you acctually make up the 400+ some points lost to the LRCs... so still over 8000

Still, BT kinda win cause we can take LRC's as dedicated transports for all HQ, troop, and elite choices. Not much can top that...


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

AAARGH! for the last time! the thread starter (thats me! btw) said: _you have to fully max out your army (including upgrades) when working out the points, but dont show the options on your list._


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

k thanx ill work on nids now! :grin:


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, thats why i didn't put anything down for upgrades, all the termies are upgraded so it is 8 termies, no worries.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

my bad; read it wrong. Thought it said NO upgrades.

Then we go even higher, since you can pimp out a chaplian to be 210 points a peice, and give the 3 specialists in the command squads T. honours, lightning claws. and artificer armor, which (along with 2 lascannons) brings a 7 man squad up to over 700 pts.

BT are looking at almost 10,000 pts; I'll look @ it tamara whne I'm not tired...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay Nids:
HQ

Hive Tyrant, 3 Tyrant Guard= 394
Broodlord, 11 stealers= 527

Elites

9 Warriors= 428
9 Warriors= 428
9 Warriors= 428

Troops

32 Hormaguants/Guants (both come to the same) = 512
32 Hormaguants/Guants = 512
32 Hormaguants/Guants = 512
32 Hormaguants/Guants = 512
32 Hormaguants/Guants = 512
32 Hormaguants/Guants = 512

Fast Attack 

9 Winged Warriors = 554
9 Winged Warriors = 554
9 Winged Warriors = 554

Heavy Support

Carnifex= 319
Carnifex= 319
Carnifex= 319

Grand Total= 7922


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

jaren said:


> Total: 8789
> 
> Boo Yah
> 
> so yes, this is a total of 14 Land Raider Crusaders in there


Actually, BT can get higher!
I know it said not to post wargear/options and the like, but I'd like to defend my coices. I'm not putting it up as a normal listing either, so I hope no one minds since this is freakin' huuugggeee... Skip to the End for Totals.

HQ = 2784
2x {Master of Sanctity [Master of Sanctity; artificer armor, Storm Shield, Hammer, Terminous Hounors, Teleport homer, Holy Orb of Antioch, Melta bombs, Bionic-limbs, Furious charge from Command squad.] @ 213, + Command squad [Veteran Sergent, Apothicary, Company Champion, Standard Bearer, w/ artificer armor, Storm Shield, Hammer, Teleport homer, Holy Orb of Antioch, Melta bombs, Bionic-limbs. 4x CC Initiates w/ Terminous honours, 2x Initiates w/ Honours and Lascannons. Add Krak grenades, Seals, and Furious charge] @ 805 + Cenobyte Servitors @ ? (don't remeber those, don't have codex w/me) + LRC @ 304 (Blessed Hull, extra armor (Like it does anything), Dozer blades, Smoke Launchers, Searchlight.)} AND Emporer's Champ + Accpt Vow for 140. That is 23 Big dudes.

Elite = 2232
3x {8x REGULAR Termies (2x Assault Cannons, 8x Chainfist, 8x Furious Charge, 8x Crusader Seal.) @ 440 + LRC @ 304} That is 24 Bigger dudes with fire-support and Deepstrike.

Troops = 3654
6x {10x Initiates, 5x Neophytes (w/ Krak Grenades and Crusader seals. 1x Pfist, 1x Plasma Cannon.) @ 305 + LRC @ 304}. This leaves you with 90 bodies in the troops slot alone. WoOt BT!

Fast Attack = 831
3x {Jump Initiates x 10 (w/ Melta Bombs, Krak Grenades. 1x Pfist, 2x Flamer.) @ 277} That is 30 Fast dudes.

Heavy Support = 912
3x {LRCs @ 304} cause' the 11 before are simply Transports...


Maxing out inside the 'force orginization chart' comes to a Grand Total of

:shok:*10413*:shok: Points.

Have 167 bodies k:, and 14 LRCs  ; and I didn't even count the 8 Cenobyte Servitors. Welcome to the swarm army of the Space marines.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

jakkie said:


> As it says, this thread is to fing out what the maximum points is for each army when playibg a pitched battle, using the force organisation charts. Each army must be maxed ot to the _full_. btw dont add all the options etc, just put down the unit name and points.


See, that makes it sound like it could be either or as in max it out but don't put options (i.e. upgrades) in or to put them in but don't show what they are.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder, after reading a bit on the designated transport section, if monoliths can use that loophole as well. After all, they do transport troops. If that's the case, the necron list can look something like this:

Necrons

HQ
Nightbringer 360
Necron Lord 210

Elites
10 Immortals 300
w/monolith 235
10 Immortals 300
w/monolith 235
10 Immortals 300
w/monolith 235

Troops
20 Warriors 400
w/monolith 235
20 Warriors 400
w/monolith 235
20 Warriors 400
w/monolith 235
20 Warriors 400
w/monolith 235
20 Warriors 400
w/monolith 235
20 Warriors 400
w/monolith 235

Fast
5 Destroyers 250
w/ monolith 235
5 Destroyers 250
w/ monolith 235
5 Destroyers 250
w/ monolith 235

Heavy
3 Heavy Destroyers 195
w/monolith 235
3 Heavy Destoryers 195
w/monolith 235
3 Heavy Destroyers 195
w/monolith 235

Total= 8730 with 18 monoliths and 176 other models

I'm not too sure whether there's any army that can handle 18 monoliths O_O


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> I'm not too sure whether there's any army that can handle 18 monoliths O_O


Well...Stallone would probably have Rambo try it...and the fucker would somehow win too.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Is it actually legal though?? I've never heard monoliths being dedicated transports....


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Is it actually legal though?? I've never heard monoliths being dedicated transports....


I'm thinking it's legal as any vehicle that can transport troops can be declared as a designated transport and is therefore outside the FOC. But in all honesty I don't really know.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

No, unfortunately not legal. For something to be taken as dedicated transport for a unit, it must be noted in the unit profile that it has the option to take the vehicle as a dedicated transport. Nowhere in the necron codex does it say they can be taken as dedicated transports. This is good in my oppinion, as otherwise we would see monstous lists like the one above :shok:.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

beenburned said:


> No, unfortunately not legal. For something to be taken as dedicated transport for a unit, it must be noted in the unit profile that it has the option to take the vehicle as a dedicated transport. Otherwise we would see monstous lists like the one above :shok:.


Yeah, I didn't have much hope of it being the case as the way monoliths "transport" their units is different from rhinos or land raiders (or any other similar transport)


----------



## TBCX6628 (Apr 29, 2008)

HQ
Shaso Commander and 2 Crisis Suits 520

Shaso Commander and 2 Crisis Suits 520

Elites
6 Stealth Suitss (568)
6 Stealth Suitss (568)
6 Stealth Suitss (568)

Troops
12 Firewarrior and Devilfish (438)
12 Firewarrior and Devilfish (438)
12 Firewarrior and Devilfish (438)
12 Firewarrior and Devilfish (438)
12 Firewarrior and Devilfish (438)
12 Firewarrior and Devilfish (438)

fast Attack 
5 Pirahnas 650
5 Pirahnas 650
5 Pirahnas 650

heavy 
3 Broadsides 418
3 broadsides 418
3 Broadsides 418

78 marker Drones spread throughout the units
Total markerlight count 
86 total markerlights
Total 8576


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

on paper i think i squeezed 3k out of a mechanized SoB army... but i could make it more if i didnt take tanks most likely...


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Deathworld Veterans:
HQ:

Command Squad 264
Command Squad 264

Elites:
Catachan Devils 546
Catachan Devils 546
Catachan Devils 546

Troops:
Infantry Platoon 1 With Fire Support 929
Infantry Platoon 2 With Fire Support 929
Infantry Platoon 3 With Fire Support 929
Infantry Platoon 4 With Fire Support 929
Infantry Platoon 5 With Fire Support 929
Infantry Platoon 6 With Fire Support 929

Fast Attack:
Death World Veterans Sentinel Squadron 255
Death World Veterans Sentinel Squadron 255
Death World Veterans Sentinel Squadron 255

Heavy Support:
Mortar Team 1 174
Mortar Team 2 174
3 Booby Traps 75

Total 8928

WoW I didnt expect it to be so high hey..... Thats one of the highest lists here....


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Wait i think i can pump up nids a bit more, but then u hav a bunch of cc upgrades on ranged models. If you do it this way it comes to 8188.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> See, that makes it sound like it could be either or as in max it out but don't put options (i.e. upgrades) in or to put them in but don't show what they are.


yeah sorry. re-reading that it doesnt sound too clear.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Blood Angels

HQ
Mephiston, 5 honour guard, razorback = 690
Company Commander, 5 honour guard, razorback = 645

Elite
Dreadnought, drop pod = 240
Dreadnought, drop pod = 240
Dreadnought, drop pod = 240
Techmarine, 4 servitors, razorback = 365
Techmarine, 4 servitors, razorback = 365
Techmarine, 4 servitors, razorback = 365
Techmarine, 4 servitors, razorback = 365
Techmarine, 4 servitors, razorback = 365
Techmarine, 4 servitors, razorback = 365
10 death company (8 free) = 110

Troop
10 Assault marines, rhino = 415
10 Assault marines, rhino = 415
10 Assault marines, rhino = 415
10 Assault marines, rhino = 415
10 Assault marines, rhino = 415
10 Assault marines, rhino = 415

Fast Attack
2 tornadoes, typhoon = 275
2 tornadoes, typhoon = 275
2 tornadoes, typhoon = 275

Heavy Support
Land Raider = 285
Land Raider = 285
Land Raider = 285

Grand Total= 8525


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Ork Mechanised Army (Every Unit is in a Dedicated Transport (where possible))

HQ:
Big Mek = 174
Big Mek = 174

Elite:
Meganobz (10) = 450
Meganobz (10) = 450
Meganobz (10) = 450

Troops:
Deff Dred = 120
Deff Dred = 120
Ard Boyz (11) = 171
Ard Boyz (11) = 171
Ard Boyz (11) = 171
Ard Boyz (11) = 171

Fast Attack:
Deffkoptas (5) = 450
Deffkoptas (5) = 450
Deffkoptas (5) = 450

Heavy Support:
Battlewagon = 290
Battlewagon = 290
Battlewagon = 290

Dedicated Transport:
Battlewagon (Meganobz) = 230
Battlewagon (Meganobz) = 230
Battlewagon (Meganobz) = 230
Wartrukk (Ard boyz + Big Mek) = 85
Wartrukk (Ard boyz + Big Mek) = 85
Wartrukk (Ard boyz) = 85
Wartrukk (Ard boyz) = 85

Total Points = 5957

heh heh heh - 6 Battle wagons in a legal army:biggrin:


----------



## bungerman (Mar 18, 2008)

Eldar:

HQ
Farseer w/ Full Warlocks 918
Farseer w/ Full Warlocks 918

Troops
12x Jetbike Guardians 429
12x Jetbike Guardians 429
12x Jetbike Guardians 429
12x Jetbike Guardians 429
12x Jetbike Guardians 429
12x Jetbike Guardians 429

Elites
5x Wraithguard and Warlock in Wave Serpent 425
5x Wraithguard and Warlock in Wave Serpent 425
5x Wraithguard and Warlock in Wave Serpent 425

Fast Attack
3x Vipers 495
3x Vipers 495
3x Vipers 495

Heavy Support
3x War Walkers 285
3x War Walkers 285
3x War Walkers 285

Total: 8025

Not as much as I thought it'd be for Eldar, with all the options there isn't a lot of point sinks.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

*Most expensive Chaos Space Marines*

I think the other CSM list missed some point options. A lot of nurgle icons and possessed dedicated transports in this list. :shok:

HQ:
Abaddon
Ahriman
Summoned Greater Demon
Elites:
9 terminators, champion and land raider: 850
9 terminators, champion and land raider: 850
9 terminators, champion and land raider: 850
Troops:
19 noise marines, champion and rhino: 690
19 noise marines, champion and rhino: 690
19 noise marines, champion and rhino: 690
19 noise marines, champion and rhino: 690
19 noise marines, champion and rhino: 690
19 noise marines, champion and rhino: 690
Fast attack:
19 raptors and champion: 540
19 raptors and champion: 540
19 raptors and champion: 540
Heavy:
Land Raider: 280
Land Raider: 280
Land Raider: 280

Total: 9775
Without using characters, a maxed out terminator sorcerer is 245 points, so that list would be a little less.

But note that this list can take an INFINITE number of summoned lesser demon squads at 260 points each, so that total can be much higher.

Edit: Left out some upgrades here and there.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

why an infinate number of lesser deamons? whats the rule? (not accusing you of nything, just interrested)


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

There are a few problems with your list solkan. Ten Terminators cant take a dedicated transport, only a maximum of five. and same with the noise marines at 20 members. I did actually retweak the list the other night and realised i could have sponged another 400ish points out. and as for infinite daemons, the rule is they take up no space on the force organisation chart so in this kind of list you could litterally field 1000's of them. and the same with spawn for that matter.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm, that same loophole for summoning daemon spawn and lesser daemons can be exploited to rhinos as they sit outside the FOC as well, as would any transport vehicle (I would imagine). So, CSM, SM, IG (chimera?), all other agents of the imperium (chimera?),Tau (devilfish?), Dark Eldar (Raider?), Eldar (falcon?), and Orks (trukk?) could exploit this loophole I would imagine (i'm not sure where each of the vehicles mentioned sits within the FOC for the respective army).


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Nope, you can only take those if they have a unit to stick in them. The rule means that if you take 'em as a dedicated transport they take up nothing.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

cool_conoly said:


> Ten Terminators cant take a dedicated transport, only a maximum of five. and same with the noise marines at 20 members.


Actually it's irrespective on the squad size if they can take a transport or not. It just means you wouldn't be able to actually use it as a transport but you wil have it there no problem....


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah it means that if your squad gets mangled and dropps below 10 (5) you can use the transport to get away.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow I didnt know this... Ill have to try that


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

jakkie said:


> yeah it means that if your squad gets mangled and dropps below 10 (5) you can use the transport to get away.


i have to disagree here, the rulebooks specifically state that if a unit consists of x models or less, then they can take a dedicated transport. so if you start the game with more models than the transport can hold, according to that, it would be illegal


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

You're right trignama but in the chaos, BA, DA and i'm not sure but eldar codices all say that they cna take certain transports without saying about squad sizes. The older codices you're perfectly right though =)


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Ok Ive got a Ravenwing one

HQ 400
Sammael 205
interrogator chappy with bike all extras 195

Elites 810
3x Deathwing Squad with all chainfists and Assault Cannon 270ea

Troops 2670
6x Ravenwing Assault Squad with 3 extra bikers powerfist, plaspistol, meltabombs, 2 plasguns, Attack bike, and landspeeder 445ea

fast attack 1335
3x Ravenwing Assault Squad with 3 extra bikers powerfist, plaspistol, meltabombs, 2 plasguns, Attack bike, and landspeeder 445ea

Heavy Support 855
3x landraider w all extras 285ea

Total
6070

Not many models for the points but would have some of the largest amounts of wheels going and quite fluffy when using the DW for support and 9 asscanon landspeeders with all that plasma would be quite scary (could loose half the force from bad plasma rolls too)


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Trignama said:


> i have to disagree here, the rulebooks specifically state that if a unit consists of x models or less, then they can take a dedicated transport. so if you start the game with more models than the transport can hold, according to that, it would be illegal


The current CSM codex says, simply, "The squad may have a ___ dedicated transport." in each of the respective unit entries. There's no requirement to actually fit in, or ever actually get into or even be near, your dedicated transports.

If you look at the CSM FAQ, it even specifically mentions the overflowing rhino option. Since the terminator entry uses the same wording, there's no real argument against it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

solkan said:


> The current CSM codex says, simply, "The squad may have a ___ dedicated transport." in each of the respective unit entries. There's no requirement to actually fit in, or ever actually get into or even be near, your dedicated transports.
> 
> If you look at the CSM FAQ, it even specifically mentions the overflowing rhino option. Since the terminator entry uses the same wording, there's no real argument against it.


Because the maximum CSM squad, is 10... The max a Rhino can hold


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Because the maximum CSM squad, is 10... The max a Rhino can hold


Please look again on page 96, under the Chaos Space Marines entry. Number/squad: 5-20


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

solkan said:


> Please look again on page 96, under the Chaos Space Marines entry. Number/squad: 5-20


Really? Ah sorry :victory:

But the rhino should say, can hold up to 10 marines but non in terminator armour, doesnt it?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> But the rhino should say, can hold up to 10 marines but non in terminator armour, doesnt it?


Yes but it doesn't say that only 10 man squads or less can take them so they can take a rhino if they are full 20 man units..... Nowhere does it say a transport has to be ridden in, within a certain range of or unusable if no models are in it...


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Necrons
> 
> HQ
> Nightbringer 360
> ...


You can't take 3 Pariah choices since they are a 0-1. Immortals are the next most expensive at 280 which gives a new list of 4995 points max.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha, poor necrons.


----------

